# Beispiel für eine IBM DB2 JDBC Datenbankverbindung



## Thomas Darimont (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel für die Konfiguration einer Datenbankverbindung mit einer DB2 Datenbank über den JDBC Type 4 Treiber.

Die Datenbank inkl. ( JDBC Treiber ) gibts hier:
http://www-306.ibm.com/software/data/db2/udb/support/downloadv9_nt32.html

Der JDBC Treiber verbirgt sich in dem jar:
db2jcc.jar (Findet man Beispielsweise unter: E:\IBM\SQLLIB\java )
(Zusätzlich sollte man noch das entsprechende Lizenzfile db2jcc_license_cu.jar mit in den Classpath aufnehmen)

Wenn man die DB2DataSource DataSource Implementierung verwendet so benutzt diese standardmäßig den JDBC Type 2 Treiber welcher noch von nativen Bibliotheken abhängig ist. Um den JDBC Type 4 Treiber zu verwenden (pure Java) der nicht von den nativen DB2 Bibliotheken abhängig ist muss man explizit den Driver-Type angeben:


```
package de.tutorials;

import java.sql.Connection;

import com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2DataSource;

public class DB2ConnectionExample {
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        DB2DataSource datasource = new DB2DataSource();
        datasource.setServerName("192.168.163.128");
        datasource.setUser("db2admin");
        datasource.setPassword("admin");
        datasource.setDriverType(4); //Type 4 pure Java JDBC Driver 
        datasource.setPortNumber(50000);
        datasource.setDatabaseName("test");

        Connection connection = datasource.getConnection();
        connection.close();
    }
}
```

Hier gibts noch ein paar Informationen zu dem DB2 JDBC Treiber:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/db2/library/techarticle/dm-0512kokkat/

Gruß Tom


----------

